# Mit LocalDate alter berechnen



## nikotin (8. Okt 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte (muss) mit der Klasse LocalDate die alter (von einer Person) berechnen. Hab verschiedene varianten angewendet aber leider erfolglos...

Könnte jemand eventuell einen einfachen Beispiel zeigen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Okt 2016)

Moin,
was hast Du denn bisher versucht?
Wir müssen ja nun nicht alles doppelt durchkauen !!
Code ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## nikotin (8. Okt 2016)

```
LocalDate d1 = LocalDate.of(1992,10,6);
LocalDate d2 = LocalDate.of(2016,10,8);

System.out.println( d1 - d2 );
```

Leider wird die vorzeichen (-) nicht akzeptiert
Die vordefinierte minus-Methode habe ich auch angewendet, jedoch erfolglos


----------



## InfectedBytes (8. Okt 2016)

Grundlagen lernen hilft hier. +,- etc. sind nur auf primitiven Typen erlaubt (abgesehen von +, welches auch bei Strings funktioniert)
Ansonsten kann man bei sowas auch einfach mal googlen:https://www.google.de/search?q=java+localdate+alter+berechnen

edit:
Der Vollständigkeitshalber:

```
Period period = Period.between(d1, d2);
System.out.println(period.getYears());
```


----------

